# [RISOLTO] : installare pacchetti da portage overlays

## trigg

pian pianino sto mettendo sù gentoo  :Smile: 

ho installato diversi programmi da gimp a firefox , da sounkonverter a smplayer , ssr openshot lmms mi mancano libreoffice e chromium che installerò per ultimi

questo è il risultato fino ad oggi dopo 4 installazioni sperimentali e quest'ultima che sto cercando di renderla pulita e definitiva

https://i.imgur.com/HY0sBne.png

per questo non vorrei fare cose sbagliate per la paura di chiedere , 

nei prossimi giorni avrò bisogno di  a-widget-factory per finire il tema di gentoo 

https://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-misc/awf

come devo muovermi per poterlo installare .

grazie per tutto l'aiuto che riuscite a dare a tuttiLast edited by trigg on Wed Jul 04, 2018 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per installare gli overlay si  usa solitamente layman.

Come alternativa puoi anche creare un tuo overlay locale per poi copiare l'ebuild  (nel wiki e' solo un esempio tu dovrai creare le cartelle x11-misc/awf ovviamente).

----------

## trigg

allora dvorei fare così 

```

# su

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/{metadata,profiles} 

# chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

# echo 'localrepo' > /usr/local/portage/profiles/https://gpo.zugaina.org/

# nano /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf

   scrivere 

masters = gentoo

auto-sync = false

# nano /etc/portage/repos.conf/localrepo.conf

   scrivere

[localrepo]

location = /usr/local/portage

# eselect repository enable hardened-development

# emerge --sync
```

```
#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf 

#cp ~trigg/awf/ebuild /usr/local/portage//x11-misc/awf mi son perso .ebuild

#chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

#pushd /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf 

#repoman manifest

#popd

#emerge --ask --verbose x11-misc/awf
```

ç ç

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> allora dvorei fare così 
> 
> ```
> # su
> 
> ...

 

Fin qua tutto bene

 *trigg wrote:*   

> allora dvorei fare così 
> 
> ```
> # echo 'localrepo' > /usr/local/portage/profiles/https://gpo.zugaina.org/
> ```
> ...

 

Questo e' errato devi fare come da guida

```
# echo 'localrepo' > /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name
```

 *trigg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # nano /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf
> 
> ...

 

Anche questo e' corretto

 *trigg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eselect repository enable hardened-development
> 
> ...

 

Qua ti sei un po perso, i passi corretti sono

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf
```

Poi devi scaricare l'ebuild da qui e copiarlo nella cartella creata

```
# cp awf-1.4.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf

# cd /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf

# repoman manifest

# emerge x11-misc/awf
```

----------

## trigg

```
gentoo /home/trigg # wget https://data.gpo.zugaina.org/fkmclane/x11-misc/awf/awf-1.4.0.ebuild

--2018-07-04 17:29:22--  https://data.gpo.zugaina.org/fkmclane/x11-misc/awf/awf-1.4.0.ebuild

Risoluzione di data.gpo.zugaina.org... 176.31.182.181

Connessione a data.gpo.zugaina.org|176.31.182.181|:443... connesso.

Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 427 [text/plain]

Salvataggio in: "awf-1.4.0.ebuild"

awf-1.4.0.ebuild         100%[==================================>]     427  --.-KB/s    in 0s      

2018-07-04 17:29:23 (52,7 MB/s) - "awf-1.4.0.ebuild" salvato [427/427]

gentoo /home/trigg # cp awf-1.4.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf

gentoo /home/trigg # cd /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf

gentoo /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf #  repoman manifest

bash: repoman: comando non trovato

gentoo /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf # repoman manifest

bash: repoman: comando non trovato

gentoo /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf # 
```

non mi riconosce il comando repoman manifest

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> non mi riconosce il comando repoman manifest

 

Giusto devi installare il pacchetto app-portage/repoman oppure in alternativa puoi dare il comando

```
# ebuild awf-1.4.0.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## trigg

ho lanciato

```
 ebuild awf-1.4.0.ebuild manifest
```

fine compilazione

```
>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/awf
```

dato

emerge --ask x11-misc/awf

etc-update

e wola  :Smile:  grazieee!!

https://i.imgur.com/pr467mg.png

da questo momento in poi devo solo fare questo giusto?

```

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/radice/pacchetto

# wget link download .ebuild

# cp .ebuild  /usr/local/portage/radice/pacchetto

#  cd /usr/local/portage/radice/pacchetto

# ebuild pacchetto.ebuild manifest

# emerge radice/pacchetto
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Esatto per averli nel tuo overlay. 

Poi c'e' l'altro metodo con layman ma quello scarica tutti gli ebuild in un overlay (nel tuo caso sarebbero tutti questi) e non solo quello che hai bisogno

----------

## trigg

grazie fedeliallalinea 

per adesso mi preparo uno script per creare l'overlay locale e copiare l'ebuild

metto un po di ordine  in testa e proverò layman successivamente

ps

zugaina va bene come portale o mi consgii altro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> zugaina va bene come portale o mi consgii altro

 

E' l'unico posto che raggruppa quasi tutti gli overlay, quindi no non ho da consigliarti altro

----------

## trigg

grazie fedeliallalinea 

sto imparando tantissimo su gentoo 

 :Smile:   grazie

----------

## trigg

questo è lo script che ho fatto

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "devi prima scaricare l'ebuild"

echo premi un tasto per continuare

read -n1

cd /home/trigg/Scaricati/

echo incolla radice/pacchetto

read rp

ls

echo incolla ebuild

read ebuild

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/$rp

cp $ebuild /usr/local/portage/$rp

mv $ebuild /mnt/DATI/gentoo/'installazione gentoo'/ebuild/

cd /usr/local/portage/$rp

repoman manifest

emerge --ask $rp
```

semplice , trasparente e funzionale , spero sia di supporto

----------

## sabayonino

```
#!/bin/bash

clear

# Controllo dei permessi di chi esegue lo script

if [ "$EUID" -ne 0 ] ;  then 

  echo "Eseguire lo script con i permessi di amministratore (su o sudo)"

  exit

fi

# Impostare i percorsi delle directory dove sono contenuti gli ebuild e l'overlay locale

download="/home/trigg/Scaricati"

lcldir="/usr/local/portage"

# Elenco delle categorie prese dal portage tree 

categ=($(ls /usr/portage | grep "-"))

# La prompt per il menu

PS3="Seleziona la categoria : "

# Menu di scelta della categoria 

# se la categoria non esiste nell' overlay viene creata

select ctg in ${categ[@]} ; do

    if [[ ! -d $lcldir/$ctg ]] ; then

        mkdir -p $lcldir/$ctg

    fi

    break

done

# Nome del programma (il quale viene convertito con le minuscole secondo lo standard di portage) e creato se non esiste nell'overlay

echo -n "Nome programma : " ; read prg

prg="$(echo $prg | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]')"

echo  "Programma : $prg nella categoria $ctg"

echo

if [[ ! -d $lcldir/$ctg/$prg ]] ; then

    mkdir -p $lcldir/$ctg/$prg

fi

# Menu di scelta dell'ebuild della directory degli scaricamenti filtrato e copiato  per il nome del programma

PS3="Seleziona l' ebuild : "

select ebld in $(ls $download | grep ^$prg ) ; do

    cp $download/$ebld /$lcldir/$ctg/$prg/

    break

done

# Crea il manifest

cd /$lcldir/$ctg/$prg

repoman manifest

```

Esempio

```

...

20) app-misc ...

...

49) dev-ros             104) net-ftp            159) x11-terms

50) dev-ruby            105) net-im             160) x11-themes

51) dev-scheme          106) net-irc            161) x11-wm

52) dev-tcltk           107) net-libs           162) xfce-base

53) dev-tex             108) net-mail           163) xfce-extra

54) dev-texlive         109) net-misc

55) dev-util            110) net-nds

Seleziona la categoria : 20

Nome programma : BOINC

Programma : boinc nella categoria app-misc

1) boinc-7.8.6.ebuild

2) boinc-7.9.3.ebuild

Seleziona l' ebuild : 2

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/app-misc/boinc

```

Ovviamente accertarsi che la categoria corrisponda con quella dell'ebuild altrimenti portage si incaxxa

----------

## trigg

su-bli-mi-na-re   :Smile: 

sto organizzando le idee per fare uno script che include tutte le funzionalità di gentoo

c'è l'ho nella mente e lo devo riportare su leafpad   :Sad: 

quando sarà finito ( tenendo presente che so 1 su 100 di gentoo e 1 su 100 di script)

mi piacerebbe portarlo alla tua attenzione per una revisione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## trigg

chiudo questo topic con il tema gentoo realizzato grazie anche a awf che hoi installato grazie al vostro aiuto  :Smile: 

https://i.imgur.com/1KSnANk.png

https://i.imgur.com/ayZLnxg.png

----------

## sabayonino

Molto bello complimenti.

Potresti condividere il file di configurazione di conky ? 

 :Rolling Eyes:   potrebbe sempre tornare utile a qualcuno

----------

## trigg

certo che si 

e non appena avrò controllato eventuali bug del tema , metterò a disposizione il tema di gentoo 

questo è il conky, non appena avrò l'ispirazione giusta troverò il modo di inserire anche le immagini in conkyrc 

```

conky.config = {

use_xft = true ,

font = '123:size=5',

xftalpha = 0.1,

update_interval = 1,

total_run_times = 0,

--own_window = true,

--own_window_type = 'normal',

--own_window_transparent = false,

--own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager',

--own_window_colour = 1c1c1c,

--own_window_argb_value = 255,

double_buffer = true,

minimum_width = 5, minimum_height = 5,

maximum_width = 1920, maximim_height = 1080,

draw_shades = false,

draw_outline = false,

draw_borders = false,

draw_graph_borders = true,

default_color = 'black',

default_shade_color = 'red',

default_outline_color = 'gray',

alignment = 'top_left',

gap_x = 25,

gap_y = 25,

no_buffers = true,

uppercase = false,

cpu_avg_samples = 2,

net_avg_samples = 1,

override_utf8_locale = true,

use_spacer = none,

own_window_argb_visual = true,

};

conky.text = [[

${voffset 30}${color E1E1E1}${font monospace:size=10}${execpi 60 DJS=`date +%_d`;cal | sed '1d' | sed '/./!d' | sed 's/$/ /' | fold -w 21 | sed -n '/^.\{21\}/p' | sed 's/^/${offset 15} /' | sed /" $DJS "/s/" $DJS "/" "'${color 73D216}'"$DJS"'${color E1E1E1}'" "/}

${voffset -122}${offset 220}${font monospace:pixelsize=22}${color 73D216}${exec date +%B\ %Y | sed 's/^.\| [a-z]/\U&/g'}

${voffset 20}${offset 210}${font monospace:pixelsize=60}${color DDDFFF}${time %H:%M}

${voffset -150}${offset 422}${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}${color FAFAFA}$sysname $kernel${color E1E1E1}${offset 22}Uptime: $uptime${color F2DEDE}${offset 22}TEMP ${hwmon 2 temp 1}°C${color D9EDF7} 

${voffset -30}${offset 780}${fs_bar 7, 135 /}${voffset 16}${offset -138}ROOT ${offset 9}${fs_free /} / ${fs_size /}

${voffset -30}${offset 940}${fs_bar 7, 135 /home/trigg}${voffset 16}${offset -138}HOME ${offset 9}${fs_free /home/trigg} / ${fs_size /home/trigg}

${voffset -30}${offset 1100}${fs_bar 7, 135 /mnt/DATI}${voffset 16}${offset -138}DATI ${offset 22}${fs_free /mnt/DATI} / ${fs_size /mnt/DATI}

${voffset -30}${offset 1260}${swapbar 7, 135}${voffset 15}${offset -102}SWAP : $swapperc% 

${voffset -14}${alignr 155}${color F2DEDE}CPU ${cpu cpu0}%${offset 21}${color DFF0D8}  TEMP ${execi 20 sensors | grep "high" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-4 } °C ${voffset -27}${offset -158}${cpugraph cpu0 17,151}

${voffset -5}${offset 1630}${color FCF8E3}RAM ${color FCF8E3} ${mem}${voffset -26}${offset -117}${memgraph 17,151}${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}

${color DDDFFF}${voffset 9}${offset 1420}${top name 1}${alignr 297}${top cpu 1}%  ${freq_g 1}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 2}${alignr 297}${top cpu 2}%  ${freq_g 2}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 3}${alignr 297}${top cpu 3}%  ${freq_g 3}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 4}${alignr 297}${top cpu 4}%  ${freq_g 4}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 5}${alignr 297}${top cpu 5}%  ${freq_g 5}GHz${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}

${voffset -67}${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 1}${alignr 227}${top_mem mem_res 1}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 2}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 2}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 3}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 3}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 4}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 4}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 5}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 5}${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}

]];
```

----------

## sabayonino

dalla pagina di configurazione ufficiale :

https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/wiki/Configuration-Variables

 *Quote:*   

> image 	<path to image> (-p x,y) (-s WxH) (-n) (-f interval) 	Renders an image from the path specified using Imlib2. Takes 4 optional arguments: a position, a size, a no-cache switch, and a cache flush interval. Changing the x,y position will move the position of the image, and changing the WxH will scale the image. If you specify the no-cache flag (-n), the image will not be cached. Alternately, you can specify the -f int switch to specify a cache flush interval for a particular image. Example: ${image /home/brenden/cheeseburger.jpg -p 20,20 -s 200x200} will render 'cheeseburger.jpg' at (20,20) scaled to 200x200 pixels. Conky does not make any attempt to adjust the position (or any other formatting) of images, they are just rendered as per the arguments passed. The only reason $image is part of the conky.text section, is to allow for runtime modifications, through $execp $lua_parse, or some other method. 

 

presumo che tutti i campi vadano indicati (posizione e scalatura inclusi)

----------

## trigg

 *trigg wrote:*   

> grazie fedeliallalinea 
> 
> per adesso mi preparo uno script per creare l'overlay locale e copiare l'ebuild
> 
> metto un po di ordine  in testa e proverò layman successivamente
> ...

 

oggi ho provato ad installare ed usare layman

ho usato questi comandi

```
emerge --ask app-portage/layman

nano /etc/layman/layman.cfg

   # Repository config types used by layman

   # (repos.conf, make.conf)

   conf_type : repos.conf

layman -L

layman -a zugaina

layman-updater 

layman -s zugaina

nano /etc/portage/make.conf

   source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

   #for some local ebuilds to test, have to be after line for layman above!

   PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/ ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

etc-update

   

layman -S
```

ci sono alcune cose che non quadrano 

la prima 

```
nano /etc/portage/make.conf

   source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

   #for some local ebuilds to test, have to be after line for layman above!

   PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/ ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"
```

non mi riconosce source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

la seconda

come faccio ad usare layman?

a cercare ed installare i pacchetti ?

sul  wiki non ho trovato niente e con layman -h non ho trovato quello che cercavo

----------

## antonellocaroli

la prima, non credo dovresti mettere quella riga nel make.conf

l'uso di layma é molto semplice

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman

layman -L   elenca i vari overlay

layman -a "nome-overlay"  per aggiungere un overlay che ti interessa

dopo di che puoi installare software presente nell'overlai appena scaricato con emerge

----------

## trigg

cioè scarico l'ebuild

e digito emerge --ask categoria/pacchetto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> la prima, non credo dovresti mettere quella riga nel make.conf

 

No questo non e' piu' necessario era il vecchio metodo. Ora basta che controlla nel file /etc/layman/layman.cfg che alla linea conf_type sia settato repos.conf.

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ci sono alcune cose che non quadrano 
> 
> la prima 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo non lo devi mettere e' il vecchio metodo. Se hai impostato layman.cfg con repos.conf questo non serve (rimuovilo)

----------

## trigg

ho rimosso quelle voci da make.conf

ma la procedura che ho fatto per installare e configurare layman è giusta?

per esempio ho cercato un pacchetto che non è in portage tree ma che è presente in portagfe overlays

si tratta di guitarix (che non i serve a niente) ma per provare come fare ad usare layman devo installare

```
gentoo /home/trigg # eix guitarix

No matches found

gentoo /home/trigg # emerge --ask media-sound/guitarix

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-sound/guitarix".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: media-sound/tuxguitar, media-sound/gimmix, media-sound/umix?

gentoo /home/trigg # 
```

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-sound/guitarix

dove sbaglio?

questo è  /etc/layman/layman.cfg

```
  GNU nano 2.8.7                  File: /etc/layman/layman.cfg                               

# Path to the make.conf file that should be modified by

# layman

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Path to the repos.conf file that should be modified by

# layman

repos_conf : /etc/portage/repos.conf/layman.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Defines whether or not auto_sync will be set to "yes" or

# "no" in your repos.conf config. Ultimately deciding whether

# or not the portage sync plug-in will automatically sync your

# layman overlays.

auto_sync : Yes

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Repository config types used by layman

# (repos.conf, make.conf)

conf_type : repos.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

#### Database Config Options #### #### COMING SOON ####

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Database types used by layman, only one should be specified.

# (xml, json, sqlite)

#db_type : xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Protocols used by layman when adding overlays or updating

# their URLs.

# ex.) protocol_filter : git, http, https, etc,...

# protocol_filter :

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# URLs of the remote lists of overlays (one per line) or

# local overlay definitions

#

#overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

#            http://dev.gentoo.org/~wrobel/layman/global-overlays.xml

^G Guida       ^O Salva       ^W Cerca       ^K Taglia      ^T Ortografia  M-U Annulla

^X Esci        ^R Inserisci   ^\ Sostituisci ^U Incolla     ^C Posizione   M-E Ripeti

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

guitarix e' un pacchetto dell'overlay audio-overlay quindi prima di poterlo installare devi aggiungere l'overlay

```
# layman -a audio-overlay

# emerge --ask media-sound/guitarix 
```

----------

## trigg

sto capendo

adesso lo sto installando

ma come faccio a sapere la voce da aggiungere ad overlays

ho lanciato layman  -L

e ci sono una infinità di voci

devo aggiungerle tutte o solo quelle voce-overlays?

credevo bastasse solo aggiungere questa voce

```
* zugaina                   [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage              )
```

per accedere a tutti i pacchetti di portage overlays

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel sito http://gpo.zugaina.org quando cerchi un pacchetto nel riquadro in basso a destra ti dice di che overlay fa parte

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    guitarix-9999    +standalone -ladspa +lv2 avahi bluetooth nls     

    View      Download      Browse     License: GPL-2                                    Overlay: audio-overlay (layman)   <--- qui         -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------

## trigg

mannaggia a me

cerca dappertutto nella pagina di zugaina la voce audio-ovelys

e non la vedevo perchè era coperta dal terminale 

ok allora posso dire davvero che questo topic è risolto

grazie fedeliallalinea

 :Smile: 

----------

